# The Reformed Congregationalists in The European Continent



## WildWolf1 (Dec 24, 2019)

What would the Reformed Congregationalists in the European continent hold to as their Confessional standards. I've heard of The Leiden Synopsis through reading Heppe's Reformed Dogmatics. But I'm not too sure what would they hold to as regards to the documents they would refer to as their 'standards.'


----------

